# [Resuelto] XFCE y capacidades perdidas :(

## nachopro

Hola chicos, hoy actualicé el la base de datos de portage...

hice un update del wordl y me avisaba que el xfce-base/xfdesktop y xfce-base/xfce4-meta iban a perder unos flags (en - y amarillito)

no le di bola y ahora mi escritorio perdió los íconos y el menú de botón derecho del mouse que me permitía copiar o pegar archivos etc.

sabén cómo me puedo interiorizar al respecto?

----------

## gringo

no tengo ni idea, no uso xfce, pero igual el changelog del xfdesktop te sirve de ayuda :

 * http://gentoo-portage.com/xfce-base/xfdesktop/ChangeLog#ptabs wrote:*   

> 26 Aug 2009; Samuli Suominen <ssuominen@gentoo.org>
> 
> xfdesktop-4.6.1.ebuild:
> 
> USE branding to install Gentoo background image by default.
> ...

 

no sé si file-icons se refiere a tener iconos ( entiendo que si) y dice que si usas el perfil desktop ya se debería haber habilitado por defecto.

saluetes

----------

## natxoblogg

¿que uses han cambiado?, lo digo por que cuando tube problemas con el gnome-ligth lo volvi a recompilar con la use "svg" y nada perfecto, tal vez recompilandolo con la use que te a quitado consiguas algo.

De todas maneras ¿¿revdep-rebuild, no dice nada??

----------

## will198

Hola,

A mi de momento me funciona (el xfce) pero con el Ubuntu hace tiempo me pasó lo mismo que ati... no se que lio que dejo de cargar el panel y el gestor de iconos del escritorio...

la solución cargarlos a mano... o que los cargue el xfce... la forma más sencilla es crearte una carpeta de autoload (creo que se llama así) y poner ahí lo que quieres que te cargue (creo que con un enlace simbólico vale... si no te puedes hacer un script sencillo en bash)

el directorio se llama usuario/Desktop/Autostart y ahi pones lo que quieras, luego al parecer xfce se encarga de ponerlo en la config pertinente... (me imagino que algún fichero dentro de ./config/xfce... o por ahí

Te pongo los programas que estoy corriendo de xfce:

12976 ?        00:00:00 xfce4-session

12982 ?        00:00:00 xfconfd

12988 ?        00:00:00 xfsettingsd

12989 ?        00:00:01 xfwm4

12990 ?        00:00:01 xfce4-panel

12992 ?        00:00:00 xfdesktop

12993 ?        00:00:00 xfce4-settings-

12999 ?        00:00:00 xfce4-menu-plug

en consola prueba a ir arrancando uno a uno para ver cual es el que ha dejado de cargar, y luego lo añades al directorio que te he dicho antes...

O se me ocurre mejor que en /menú de Xfce/Settings/Sessions on startup-> en la pestaña de Applications on startup añadas el que te falte (yo por ejemplo he añadido el numlockx para que me encienda en num lock.

Espero que te sirva

----------

## nachopro

probé eso del flag thunar porque me sonó coherente, pero nada

corrí el revdep-rebuild pero todo va de maravillas

lo que noté es que no existe más el paquete xfce4, a raiz de correr un emerge --depclean que intentó desinstalar todos los paquetes de xfce  :Sad: 

----------

## natxoblogg

No uso xfce pero, ¿xfce4 tiene una sesión a prueba de fallos como gnome?, lo digo por que fue esa sesión lo que aclaro los problemas que tenia con el gnome. Tambien los logs me dieron cierta información. Mira a ver y nos cuentas.

----------

## natxoblogg

http://gentoo-portage.com/xfce-base/xfce4-meta Aquí tienes el xfce4 para bajarlo, prueba con 

```
emerge --depclean -v
```

 y luego con 

```
revdep-rebuild 
```

a ver si te dice algo. Ya nos cuentas.

----------

## Txema

Si los USE aparecían así: -USE% es una USE añadida, si por el contrario era así: (-USE%) quiere decir que es una USE eliminada, y el signo menos significa que no la tienes habilitada, el que sea añadida o eliminada solo lo indican el % y los paréntesis ( ), revisa bien las USE que seguro que han añadido una nueva, en lugar de quitarla y no la tienes activada, por ejemplo menu-plugin  :Wink: 

Saludos.

----------

## nachopro

chicos, miren esto:

[ebuild     U ] xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.6.1 [4.4.2] USE="-debug -gnome -gnome-keyring% -profile% (-dbus%*)" 1,334 kB

[ebuild     U ] xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.6.1 [4.4.2-r2] USE="branding%* menu-plugin thunar%* -debug -doc (-file-icons%*)" LINGUAS="....." 3,687 kB

o sea que el session pierde soporte de dbus y el xfdesktop del flag file-icons pero gana viene con thunar ahora?

lo del debus lo comento referido a este post que encontré (como verán mi inglés no es muy bueno)

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Si los USE aparecían así: -USE% es una USE añadida, si por el contrario era así: (-USE%) quiere decir que es una USE eliminada, y el signo menos significa que no la tienes habilitada, el que sea añadida o eliminada solo lo indican el % y los paréntesis ( ), revisa bien las USE que seguro que han añadido una nueva, en lugar de quitarla y no la tienes activada, por ejemplo menu-plugin 
> 
> Saludos.

 

No sabía eso... Viene bien el dato, gracias txema.

Salud!

----------

## nachopro

era cuestión del flag thunar, me había olvidado de dar un cierre a este tema

espero a alguien le sirva  :Razz: 

salud!

----------

